#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Transporte de dados

## Wesleyrosa

Alguem aqui compra transporte da oi, pode me informar valores e experiencia

----------


## Bruno

eu tenho transito da OI pago 23 reais o MB, não tenho problemas com rotas nacionais, internacionais a latência é um pouco alta

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> eu tenho transito da OI pago 23 reais o MB, não tenho problemas com rotas nacionais, internacionais a latência é um pouco alta


Mais o transporte e ate o ptt ou uma operadora ? Qual a distancia ?

----------


## Bruno

é transito amigo 
vamos la 
transito = link

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> é transito amigo 
> vamos la 
> transito = link


O link e este valor por mega ?

----------


## Bruno

sim

----------


## Wesleyrosa

Qual cidade vc eh pq aqui na onde moro e muito caro por mega da oi

----------


## jorgilson

Bruno em qual cidade vc mora?

----------


## Bruno

Guarapuava -PR

----------


## elielton

Bruno pode passar o contato do consultor da Oi que lhe atende.

----------


## rimaraujo

Tbm gostaria de receber seu contato do consultor. Poderia me enviar?
Já tentei comprar link da Oi, porém sem sucesso.

----------


## cleuzo

Vez ou outra aparece uma oferta de link de dar água na boca... mas entregam em PTP
.
O dificil esta no transporte, estamos ate estudando fazer 50Km de fibra para pegar a preço bem melhor

----------


## lnredivo

Eu tenho interesse em comprar link na capital do meu estado é usar a fibra de um provedor que passa pelo percurso, esse provedor me cobraria 8 reais por link. Minha questão é: como configurar; esses links seriam recebidos em um endereço na capital lá eu colocaria uma RB é como faria daí, VLANs? Dst-nat 1:1, qual seria a melhor forma?

Enviado via SM-A910F usando UnderLinux App

----------

